# Eggs Ala Paul



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 8, 2004)

One finely chopped garlic clove
 4 Eggs
 Blob of Butter
 1 Tsp of Natural Sugar (raw)
 1/2 Tsp of Curry (or 1/4 Tsp upon your taste)
 1/4 Tsp of Sea Salt
 Cracked Pepper to taste

*In skillet, melt butter and throw in garlic.
Saute till very light brown
Put in eggs
Put in ALL the spices
Mix & fold & mix till fully cooked*
Hope you try it AND hope you like it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 9, 2004)

You better like my darn eggs!   Just kidding guys.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 11, 2004)

K I am willing to try this recipe...if you never hear from me again you will know why....I am an egg fanatic and am always looking for different ways to enjoy them.  One way I like them is on a Tortilla shell with hot salsa, ,sour cream and cheese.....feel free to add green and red peppers...mmm MUST buy eggs tomorrow.....

Tahnks sushi now I have a craving and can't do ANYTHING about it!!


----------

